# Trade Show Season Begins



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

If you have an interest to see what's new in the outdoor industry, the new stuff is already being advertised to the public and I will publish press releases as I get them. Lots of firearms and gear already, including an interesting semi-auto from Savage in .17 WSM. And, Ruger is producing new Marlin lever guns now.

Just click on ThinkingAfield.org for daily updates.


----------

